# Avocado beer?



## klangers (7/12/15)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-06/wa-beer-brewer-using-avocadoes-to-make-ale/7005352


----------



## sponge (7/12/15)

I would've thought the high fat content would be detrimental to a beer? Maybe just for head retention etc..


----------



## Dave70 (7/12/15)

Hopefully the bumper crop will translate to cheaper avocados in the east and I can afford to eat guacamole three times a day.


----------



## Grott (7/12/15)

Just give me a normal beer and I'll suck on an avocado for the same result.


----------



## Matplat (8/12/15)

Such a well researched and detailed article :huh: .... really one line???


----------



## sponge (8/12/15)

Matplat said:


> Such a well researched and detailed article :huh: .... really one line???


They're relying a bit on the video..


----------



## TimT (8/12/15)

Avo must have some sugars in it, and some starch that can be converted through the mash. According to that video the main effects are a bitterness (I get that, especially if they threw the skins in) and creaminess. (I would have thought all the avo fat would have just sunk to the bottom). 

Hey, sounds like it's a bit of a hit anyway. I won't be brewing with it soon, there are plenty of other plants and herbs and fruit to brew with first!


----------



## jeremy (8/12/15)

I watched this on the ABC the other day. Not sure if its mentioned in the online video (can't watch it where I am at the moment) but yeah, the main problem is head retention. The head dissipates to nothing immediately.


----------



## Mattress (8/12/15)

Apparently you have to do this during mashing in or it turns out crap

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNsKvZo6MDs


----------

